# Sinister Music Thread



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

Speaking of the 90s and angels (well dark angels anyway)


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

CountZero said:


> Daaannngggg...had no idea Cocteau Twins made stuff like this. I'm used to songs like "Heaven or Las Vegas" and always considered them a dream pop group...


Their first album was Garland and the its great, that song was their demo, but it didn’t make the album back then, they re add it in the 90s or early 2000s , I believe, don’t quote me lol…they had a few albums like this…I really like them


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

Another 90s cut, very creepy and disturbing...


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

CountZero said:


> Speaking of the 90s and angels (well dark angels anyway)


My favorite song by him …I was just listening to some of his music last night…from 1998 ( west 54 , in London I believe…awesome…


----------



## Ssenptni (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

whaaat just found this


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Dude, mid to late 70's horror is unbeatable, IMO


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

I was going to do some from movies themes like 28 days later, silent hill, black coat daughter, Darth Vader march…etc

i will just do it

silent hill





28 days later





black coats daughter very sinister





—————-
but this sounds sinister

our planets make sounds this is Saturn






——————-
deep space always sounds sinister


----------



## elevatorman (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Eerie quality to this.






It played when I was trying to sleep once. Terrible timing lol.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Okay, I'm day drinking and now have a parody version of Let's Get Physical stuck in my head, but it's saying, "Let's get sini ster, sinister. Let's get...." 

Where did I leave off!?


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

MsMojiMoe said:


> rock
> 
> liquid sound village, sleeping village ( aBlack Sabbath cover, but I actually like this version best)
> 
> ...


Lol, still listening to these, but that second to last one made me realize, I woke up in a very strange mood today. Lol!


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Ooofff, I like the me and the devil song! The Poe one.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

MsMojiMoe said:


> Beautiful but dark
> 
> Elivor into the mist
> 
> ...


 A lot of these were good. Lol, the last one. I'm totally bobbing my head.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

CountZero said:


> Siouxsie and the Banshees - Cities In Dust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! Up until this exact moment.....NOPE it IS Michael Jackson! Lolol!


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

@Ms. Aligned Yep, apparently Rockwell's father was president of Motown Records or somesuch, and Michael Jackson was roped in for the chorus.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

CountZero said:


> @Ms. Aligned Yep, apparently Rockwell's father was president of Motown Records or somesuch, and Michael Jackson was roped in for the chorus.


This definitely makes it sinister, lol.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

wums said:


> Ah, I've just the one.


If you only have one, make it damn good. Jesus.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

mimesis said:


>


Never heard them before. The title reminded me of another song. Could be considered sinister.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

mimesis said:


>


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

.


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

Did anyone mention "Pumped Up Kicks" by Foster the People? So dark, so cheery.
Country music is full of this stuff, btw. I am partial to "Nobody" by Sylvia and "Family Tradition" by Hank Williams, Jr.
Then there's my personal favorite category which is sort of an offshoot of yours: the inadvertently dark song, such as "Chevy Van" by Sammy Johns, "Hot Child in the City" by Nick Gilder, "Thank Heaven for Little Girls" sung by Maurice Chevalier in _Gigi, _


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

CanaryBat said:


> Did anyone mention "Pumped Up Kicks" by Foster the People? So dark, so cheery.
> Country music is full of this stuff, btw. I am partial to "Nobody" by Sylvia and "Family Tradition" by Hank Williams, Jr.
> Then there's my personal favorite category which is sort of an offshoot of yours: the inadvertently dark song, such as "Chevy Van" by Sammy Johns, "Hot Child in the City" by Nick Gilder, "Thank Heaven for Little Girls" sung by Maurice Chevalier in _Gigi, _


You forgot


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

I meant this one actually


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

Ah well, I am impressed by your technical prowess:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>





















<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

CanaryBat said:


> Ah well, I am impressed by your technical prowess:
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> ...


How about some


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

Here's the last bunch, a walk down memory lane:
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

CanaryBat said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like she should be singing


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

.


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

CanaryBat said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some noob screwed the um, well, oopsie.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

‘


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

Gamine said:


> How about some


Ask not for whom the bell tolls.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

CanaryBat said:


> Ask not for whom the bell tolls.


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

Gamine said:


> Never heard them before. The title reminded me of another song. Could be considered sinister.


Ever see the 60s Kenneth Anger short film "Scorpio Rising?" Beware: deeply countercultural, part of gay heritage, very unique and interesting, could be rated X (I don't remember).


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

CanaryBat said:


> Ever see the 60s Kenneth Anger short film "Scorpio Rising?" Beware: deeply countercultural, part of gay heritage, very unique and interesting, could be rated X (I don't remember).


I’ll check it out.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Ms. Aligned said:


> *does the dance, woo w oot! Yus, mother fucker!


Most of the music I posted date from the 80s when I was raised, with post-punk dark wave goth whatever. Since the early 90s that had shifted to music with in general a more optimistic disposition, in particular dance electronic techo whatever. 

Although occaisionally I'd immerse myself in a more dark and edgy variant of techno, though usually referred to as (acid) tekno, as to discern from the former. But dance our tits off nonetheless


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Pretty sure she means this sinister like


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Hello darkness my old friend! 

Where did I leave off. Lol, there has never been a music thread that I've wanted to hear every song in it before. Lol


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Hello darkness my old friend!
> 
> Where did I leave off. Lol, there has never been a music thread that I've wanted to hear every song in it before. Lol







Un momento per favore
I shall return


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

@Ms. Aligned 
How about this?


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Gamine said:


> @Ms. Aligned
> How about this?


This is possibly the most sinister thing ever posted in this thread. LMAO!


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> This is possibly the most sinister thing ever posted in this thread. LMAO!


Are you posting in here?
How about another?





That he is no longer on this earth is a travesty.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Dude, I just found something so fucking sinister, I don't even think I can post it in this thread...I feel like I need my soul cleaned by Jesus after listening to it. Dip me straight into the baptismal waters, and allow me to emerge in God's glorious light, kind of sinister. Anyway, going back to listen to other stuff.

Anyway, forgot about this song I also stumbled across while looking it up.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

OMG!!!! There is a literal glitch in the matrix right now!!!! LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Seriously what just happened, lol!


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

The most sinister


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> The most sinister


Those are sinister! Great choices


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Seriously what just happened, lol!


This site can be glitchy? I tried to post some Enya in here and it would not post. 😒


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Gamine said:


> This site can be glitchy? I tried to post some Enya in here and it would not post. 😒


The system said Access Denied with klaxons blaring while a giant red DENIED sign was flashing on your screen.






Now that's sinister.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Nah, I like this better:



Scoobyscoob said:


> The system said Access Denied with klaxons blaring while a giant red DENIED sign was flashing on your screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't demerit me for that please.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

[QUOTE="Scoobyscoob, post: 44415137, .[/QUOTE]
Nobody does or complacency with the current situation.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Gamine said:


> Nobody does or complacency with the current situation.


I'm just saying. People who think revolution is the answer clearly aren't thinking clearly if at all.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I'm just saying. People who think revolution is the answer clearly aren't thinking clearly if at all.


Revolution, more like a replacement and rearrangement. The current state of the world is leading to demolishment and for what? $$$ and power. Sorry, not taking it out on you- more venting.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

When most of the world feels this way= truly fucked


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

The title of the song. 😄



Gamine said:


> Revolution, more like a replacement and rearrangement. The current state of the world is leading to demolishment and for what? $$$ and power. Sorry, not taking it out on you- more venting.


It's okay. In real life, it's kind of my job to listen to stuff like what you're saying. Relieves stress and pressure to verbalize what you may be worried about but not in a position to do something about. The way I see it, the state of the world is more of the same of the early 21st century. War and profiteering from conflict. Except now it's in a different part of the world. I hope that doesn't set the tone for the rest of the century as Global Warming really is one of those issues that can only be solved when countries work together, like how the hole in the ozone layer was mostly fixed due to an international ban on CFC and other ozone destroying chemicals.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Scoobyscoob said:


> The title of the song. 😄
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay. In real life, it's kind of my job to listen to stuff like what you're saying. Relieves stress and pressure to verbalize what you may be worried about but not in a position to do something about. The way I see it, the state of the world is more of the same of the early 21st century. War and profiteering from conflict. Except now it's in a different part of the world. I hope that doesn't set the tone for the rest of the century as Global Warming really is one of those issues that can only be solved when countries work together, like how the hole in the ozone layer was mostly fixed due to an international ban on CFC and other ozone destroying chemicals.


Pretty sure Global warming is on the back burner for the exception of North Korea.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## intraosseouz (Apr 25, 2020)

One of my favorite songs


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

This has probably been done previously. But like, I'm currently intoxicated & lovin' it. So just allow it xD


----------



## Shodan (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Kintsugi said:


> This has probably been done previously. But like, I'm currently intoxicated & lovin' it. So just allow it xD


Just the fact that you "shhh, just let it happen,"'d us makes your post sinister as hell. Lol! I see you!


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)




----------



## laluna (2 mo ago)

Whenever I dance and listen to this I feel like I'm weaving a spell or something. Not sure if it's too sinister but it could be terrifying for a man to think a woman is a powerful witch lol






EDIT: I just got to the part where they start this screaming while chanting and I'm so aroused...


----------



## laluna (2 mo ago)




----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Gamine said:


> Nice one. I think this one is more sinister if, you could call either that.


I absolutely LOVE this song. It counts. 

Picking up where I left off listening. Fuck this is such a good song though.


----------

